# Custom 3 or 5 flashlight into 1 frame



## cdesigns (Sep 17, 2014)

Just having fun with my laser cutter, ABS plastic and some cheap AA flashlights I bought on ebay claimed to be 5w and 300lm but thats not true. Either way once they are all On they are bright....... I plan to make the same with better flashlights.

ebay flashlights http://www.ebay.com/itm/191133875118?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 17, 2014)

Way cool! One step closer to a Gatling Light...


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 17, 2014)

Cool, I would make another piece to go over the switches. So one press activates all. Looks fun!


----------



## cdesigns (Sep 18, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Cool, I would make another piece to go over the switches. So one press activates all. Looks fun!



I ordered 5 more to make a bigger one, just for playing around. I ordered some CREE XM-L T6 flashlights to make a brighter one.


----------



## darkknightlight (Oct 22, 2014)

Bump! Any chance you made a "switch" that can activate all lights at the same time?


----------



## tostitostelli (Mar 30, 2015)

Sweet! I want one


----------

